# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  БК Fonbet – легальная компания, работающая в России. Для юзеров Fonbet предлагает качественный сайт

## kornatsky71

Мобильное приложение от Фонбет могут загрузить все граждане России – как юзеры смартфонов на iOS, так и на Андроид. Каждый новый беттор может получить акционные предложения и фрибеты за скачивание приложения. Софт для Android можно загрузить с официального сайта букмекерской компании. А вот скачать его в PlayMarket не получится – Google возбраняет любое размещение продуктов в области букмекерства и гемблинга на своих ресурсах. Как загрузить клиент: Нужно совершить пару простых шагов, и тогда приложение Фонбет будет доступен на вашем Андроиде: 1. На официальном портале (желательно, сразу в мобильной версии) открываете раздел «Приложения» в правом меню. 2. Кликаете кнопку «Скачать» в блоке с Android. Разрешите устройству загрузить файл .apk 3. После этого лучше сразу зайти в настройки вашего устройства и разрешить системе устанавливать софт из неизвестных источников. 4. Открываете файл .apk и устанавливаете на ваш смартфон.Ярлык появится на экране. Плюсы и минусы: Главное преимущество софта Фонбет – это скоростной онлайн-доступ к пари, который осуществляется даже при низкой скорости передачи траффика. Все юзеры мобильного приложения могут пользоваться функционалом, который дублирует портал букмекера. Что касается акций, то Фонбет дарит фрибет на сумму 1000 р. новым игрокам в мобильном приложении. Пользователь должен зарегистрироваться в Fonbet, и игровой счет будет пополнен на 1000 ?. Среди минусов стоит отметить тот факт, что контора зря убрала функцию «Лайв-календарь». Эта функция был очень удобен тем, что предоставлял игроку список всех событий в live – даже тех, которых нет в предматчевой линии. Моби-версия сайта: Если вы совершаете пари редко, то устанавливать приложение нет смысла – только лишний раз захламлять память на телефоне. В этом случае советуем воспользоваться мобильной версией портала, на ней доступны почти все фичи. Правда, не получится совершать пари при недостаточной скорости соединения, поскольку страничка требует куда больше трафика из-за постоянной загрузки картинок. Отзывы пользователей: Фонбет стал одним из самых популярных букмекеров среди бетторов. На то есть причины, поскольку компания старается держать высокую планку и удовлетворять требования своих клиентов. Игроки отмечают продуктивную функциональность и быструю работу программ, а также техническую стабильность, то есть приложение не вылетает и работает без перебоев.  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

